# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  30/11/16 SAMSUNG CODE READER - Update 1.0.4.6 / FC HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.0118

## mohamed73

ADDED:  *MSM8952 support*      Huawei G9 VNS-CL00Huawei G9 lite VNS-CL00Honor 5A CAM-AL00Honor 5A CAM-CL00     
ADDED:                    Samsung Galaxy J1              Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung Galaxy Young 2      Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                  Samsung GT-I9060C           Read Codes, Direct Unlock,  Write Firmware,  Repair Imei, Read/Write EFS, Read/Write/Check  Certificate                Samsung GT-I9168            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung GT-I9168I           Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung GT-S5280            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S5282            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S5310C           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S5310I           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S5310M           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S5312C           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S5312M           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S6818            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S6818V           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S7262            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S7278            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S7278U           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S7898            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung GT-S7898I           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G110B            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G110BU           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G110H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G110M            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G130BT           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G130E            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G130H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G130HN           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G130M            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G130U            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G310A            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G313H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G313HZ           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G313ML           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G313U            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G316HU           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G316M            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G316ML           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G316MY           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G316U            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G318H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G318HZ           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G318ML           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G318MZ           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G3502U           Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-G3508            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G3508I           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G350E            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G355H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G355HQ           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G355M            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G3568V           Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-G360H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G360HU           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G361F            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-G361H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G361HU           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G3818            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-G3858            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-G388F            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-G531BT           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G531F            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-G531H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-G531M            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-G531Y            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J100F            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J100FN           Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J100G            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J100H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J100M            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J100ML           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J100MU           Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J100Y            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J105B            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J105F            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J105H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J110F            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J110G            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J110H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J110L            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J110M            Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-J111F            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J200H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J210             Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J230H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J320H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-J510             Direct Unlock, Write Firmware                Samsung SM-T113             Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T113NU           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T116             Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T116BU           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T116NQ           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T116NU           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T116NY           Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T280             Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T285             Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T560             Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T561             Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T561M            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T561Y            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-T562             Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-Z130H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung SM-Z300H            Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network                Samsung Trend 2 Lite        Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Write Firmware, Repair Imei&Network        *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

